# Hello



## glaut (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Ever since discovering the joys of coffee from a good cafe whilst in France last year i have been hooked on trying to get the same satisfaction from a coffee made by myself. Instant just does not do it anymore.

I have been lurking for a while and thought it was about time I joined in the discussion.

Cheers,

Garth


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome Garth

You did well to find decent coffee in France - I've tried plenty of times without success:whistle:

If you've been lurking you will know we are a friendly bunch. What are your plans?


----------



## glaut (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Daren,

It was a little shop in the south east where they roasted their own beans. It opened my eyes to a whole new level of coffee and I now try to find the little local coffee shops wherever I go.

I would like to try roasting my own beans at some point which was where I discovered this forum. But first i need a decent grinder as i'm relying on pre-ground coffee currently.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Enjoy your journey - there's load of experience on this forum to draw from.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome Garth, what machine do you have ? .. What is your budget for a grinder, how much space do you have for it ? How do you like / take your coffee ?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Garth,

Do you go espresso, double or ristetto?


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

I too am new to this forum. Good luck in your quest to get good tasting coffee.


----------

